# Quarterly or latest is it possible to differentiate for single packages? And for security fixes?



## fufukauliza (Aug 1, 2022)

Hello everyone again.

I wanted to ask you if it was possible to use quarterly and last branches based on the package one wants to upgrade.
So if I wanted to update only some packages or even only one through the last branch, how could I do it even without changing the configuration file every time and then bring it back to quarterly?
In addition, all the security fixes for example browsers are included in the quarterly report as soon as they come out or do you need to go to the last branch to apply them?

Thank you all.


----------



## sko (Aug 1, 2022)

Do NOT mix latest and quarterly branch ports/packages! NEVER!

A lot of dependencies (libraries) and package versions are different and mutually exclusive on these branches. If you want latest packages, use latest - if you want to keep it sane and simple use quarterly. Security fixes are usually applied to both branches.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2022)

fufukauliza said:


> In addition, all the security fixes for example browsers are included in the quarterly report as soon as they come out or do you need to go to the last branch to apply them?


Security issues are patched in the quarterly branches. It's sometimes forgotten though, so definitely keep an eye on it and report any security issues that _haven't_ been patched in quarterly.


----------

